# Glenmore Sands addy



## MelBay (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone have a good email address for Glenmore Sands.  I'm using glensand@venturenet.co.za and not getting any responses.

Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got an email from Debbie at Glenmore Sands at
glensand@venturenet.co.za


----------



## Born2Travel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Glenmore Sands*

I also wasn't getting any responses but finally got one yesterday - keep trying.


----------



## dundey (Nov 13, 2009)

Anytime I've used that address Debbie has always returned my message within a day or two.


----------

